

Database.com from Salesforce - paraschopra
http://www.database.com/

======
paraschopra
I submitted it because I think for a product of Salesforce.com, design looks
very much like a parked domain.

~~~
icey
I thought it was a parked domain as well when I first saw it.

I'm definitely interested in hearing people's thoughts on the actual offering
though.

[Edit: So far pretty unimpressed with their attention to detail. Registering
for a "free" force.com account, email address is required as well as a
username. After specifying a username and submitting, an error in the form of
an alert box popped up saying "username must be in the form of an email". Why
they wouldn't just use the email they required me to give them is beyond me.]

[Edit 2: Okay, this is enterprise in the worst possible way. Clicking links
sometimes give an "Authorization required" error message, even though I'm
logged in. Information is strewn all over the place. It's going to take a lot
of convincing that their database product is best of breed to convince me to
want to use any of this garbage.]

------
duck
_188,324,887 transactions today powered by database.com technology_

If you are going to show this, it should update when I press F5.

~~~
pak
Maybe they cache it to improve performance :-P

